# Birds getting a break



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

The birds are getting a break today, 30+ mph winds and 40+ degree temps. The snow is really going fast, bean fields are opening up again along with some corn. You can also notice how it has dropped in the CRP. Lots of birds left :lol:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea, the fields have really opened up out by me. I was happy to see dirt again for the birds. But a lot have been getting hit lately too...


----------

